# my rat hates her cage..?



## kolasx (Feb 19, 2013)

I feel like Luna has separation anxiety. She loves being held, played with, and she honestly prefers falling asleep behind my neck than exploring or playing with her sister. When "bedtime" rolls around, and i try putting her in the cage, she fusses and stresses out. She poos everywhere from stress and fear, and goes insane chewing on the bars. 
Most times I see people saying the opposite, that their rats fear going out of the cage... but Luna hates being in her cage....
Oreo is totally fine.

Does anyone have an idea why this must be? Or any tips or advice on how to get her to not hate her cage as much?


Thank you All help is appreciated.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Mine were the same, but have got used to it now, I put loads of toys and some treats in there cage and they seem to settle a bit, an I made a few hiding places for them, also I left there cage door open while the cage was in my room so they could go in and out as they please, but the main thing that I think help them was putting one of my old socks in there, if you rub it on your skin and make it smell like you they feel like your there with them, hope this helps  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

my dumbo was like that at first. it takes time for them to settle in.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Is she an only rat?


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Awwww Poor girlie! Is it a new cage?


----------



## kolasx (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks ratfinx. i'll try that out tonight  
also, during the day their cage is open, and they get to roam around as they please.


----------



## kolasx (Feb 19, 2013)

okay. thank you phatdaddy. i'll give her time to settle


----------



## kolasx (Feb 19, 2013)

trematode said:


> Is she an only rat?


 no. she has a sister, Oreo. Oreo seems to be totally fine with everything.


----------



## kolasx (Feb 19, 2013)

Flora said:


> Awwww Poor girlie! Is it a new cage?


 it is. do you think that may be why?


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

No problem, all rats are different but it worked with my two so hopefully it will help yours,  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pwoink (Feb 19, 2013)

Wrapping her in something that smells like you might help -- she'll have your scent, and she'll have the calming pressure around her. I'd also watch what happens in the cage -- maybe Oreo tends to beat on her a little bit when they're in the cage together, sort of how some rats tussle in free-range but not in their cage?


----------



## kolasx (Feb 19, 2013)

pwoink said:


> Wrapping her in something that smells like you might help -- she'll have your scent, and she'll have the calming pressure around her. I'd also watch what happens in the cage -- maybe Oreo tends to beat on her a little bit when they're in the cage together, sort of how some rats tussle in free-range but not in their cage?


okay. thank you, i'll keep an eye out for that


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

it might be that it's a new cage and she just needs to get used to it. We also had one of our babies sleep in bed with us for a week when we got her (DO NOT RECOMMEND--it can be very dangerous and was very stressful for us) because she would just scream in the cage, though the other girls were very gentle and only ever snuggled with her. One night I put her in there and she was fine, and has been since. I think part of it is them just figuring out that the cage is also home.


----------



## kolasx (Feb 19, 2013)

that makes sense. and yeah, i'm terrified to sleep with her at night; i considered it. thank you though! i'll give her time


----------

